# What's hot for touring cars?



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

What's hot in the world of 1/10 electric touring cars these days?


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

tc3-tc4- losi are all good....ive seen quiet of few upset losi owners with the xxxs,seems there breaking real easy....but then again i think alot has to do with the driver too.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

X-Ray and Tamiya


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

X ray and the new jrxs pro4 is worth a mention too but for the money i would get the new X ray


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

It looks to me like to new trendy thing (we all gotta follow the hype and whatever the big guys do in the big races>lol,,in tc cars is woven carbon fiber type chassis.I personally do not like them.I have never liked a double deck chassis.The tc3 and the xxxs carbon fiber tub chassis work best for me.I also do not like tc cars with open style diffs.I will stick with the xxxs tc3,tc4,hpi,yokomo cars with diff. cases.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm kinda leaning TC4, come a long way since the TC3. Had an Xray but a little too hard to get parts for, I don't even want to deal with a Losi.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

So why did you ask? Not sure what you mean by the TC4 has come a long way since the TC3. I don't see what you are talking about. I've run them all (except Tamiya (talk about parts availability being NONE in the midwest). XRAY is easy to get parts for, it just requires a good hobby shop. The losi XXX-S is still better than the Associated cars.

Just wanted to be a little argumentative...If you want to be competitive, then pick the car with the most tuning options, XRAY. Otherwise, what's the difference? If you want to just have fun, then run any TC that is locally available.

PITBULL, open-style diffs? XRAY diffs aren't open, and I don't believe the Pro4 diffs are open either. XRAY uses a patented Labrynth dust cover. They are also known for their diffs lasting 10-20 times that of any other sedan. My personal experience is well beyond 20x longer, but again it depends on the driver. You may not personally like flat woven chassis, but the fact is they work better. The sheets come manufactured perfectly flat (at least good quality such as the Pro4, XRAY, etc.) and tend to tweak far less than a molded chassis. It also allows more tuning options, as you don't always want your car as stiff as possible. A molded chassis cannot compare in accuracy to a flat-plate design, it's simple physics.

I definitely disagree with most of what was said, huh? That's ok, at least I didn't post a biased opinion.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

What's hot? It all depends on what your wallet can afford. LOL I always go to the ones thats easily available thru your LHS specially parts. Also what is popular with your local track, that way you can always get some pointers from them. All the major kit will be GOOD in the hands of an experience driver. Don't go by what is the result from national competition, factory drivers will always be way better than anyone in your local club unless you live in cali where most of the manufacturer are and run on local tracks. Just my 2 cents. BTW, I have a TC3 with BMI blue chassis. Peace


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't forget about Corrally... they have had some big wins since the new car came out. The new Hotbodies/HPI Cyclone looks promising. The TC4 is finally starting to get figured out... and the new Factory team version is a C/F double deck design. Schumacher's run great on asphalt but suffer some on foam carpet tracks. The JRSX is starting to catch on. Xrays are always fast and strong. The Yokomos are running good as are the Pro 4's, and dont forget Tamiya .
Actually there are a lot of very good touring cars out right now... its just personal preference as all can win.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I appreciate that you guys would write all this for me. Um, I really liked my T1, I really hated my XXX-S. I don't have a good hobbyshop here I'm in central Iowa and will be racing carpet probably Omaha. I just want a good solid car, I certainly am not going to buy the belt/shaft argument or the how much do you want to spend argument. Where I race some people are going to beat me, even in the have a Trinity spec touring car, and I'll always beat a few. I could care less who's winning what in the big time. Thanks for your opinions guys.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

TC3 is still a great car everyone has to have the new stuff! A few hobby shops and Ebay are selling new in box Factory Team TC3 for $200. Cant beat that to be competitive! Thats just my opinion.


----------

